# Jarryd Loyd commits to Valparasio



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Jarryd Loyd commits to Valparasio.*

Niles West's Jarryd Loyd Commits To Valparaiso (9-5-03).
http://www.chicagohoops.com/articles/jarrydloyd.html

TheInsiders.com profile.
http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=860441

_Played for Larry Butler's Illinois Warriors. Probably a mid-major college prospect. Great guard body._ 

Rivals.com profile.
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=21736

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recruiting/pros_card.cfm?recruit_id=463&sport=basketball&dbyear=03

_Ave 15 pts as jr._ 

ChicagoHoops.com Class of 2004 Verbal Commitments.
http://www.chicagohoops.com/articles/2004verbals.html

_Verbally committed to Valparaiso. Super-quick and highly efficient floor general. Knows how to run an offense. A solid penetrator, and an aggressive on-the-ball defender. Should make a very nice fit at Valparaiso._ 

HighSchoolElite.com profile.
http://highschoolelite.com/2004/loyd.html

_Quick laterally, Jarryd is a good defensive player, is smart about setting his teammates up and can score when needed._


Jarryd Loyd:


----------

